# Máy bay phun thuốc cho cây Đậu phộng tiết kiệm chi phí



## dienmattroi96 (17 Tháng sáu 2021)

Máy bay phun thuốc cho cây Đậu phộng tiết kiệm chi phí​Sử dụng máy bay phun thuốc cho cây đậu phộng giúp tiết kiệm thời gian, tiết kiệm chi phí, tăng năng suất và chất lượng củ khi thu hoạch.
Tại Việt Nam, đậu phộng (hay còn gọi là cây lạc) là loại nông sản được trồng ở nhiều địa phương với sản lượng đạt khoảng 530.000 tấn (chiếm khoảng 2% sản lượng toàn cầu). Đây là một trong 4 loại cây trồng cạn (gồm ngô, đậu nành, đậu phộng, mè) đóng vai trò quan trọng trong việc chuyển đổi cơ cấu cây trồng ở các tỉnh phía Nam.





Những loại sâu bệnh hại trên cây đậu phộng​Các loại sâu bệnh hại là nỗi lo thường trực của người nông dân khi canh tác bất cứ loại cây trồng nào. Với cây lạc, sâu bệnh hại tấn công sẽ làm giảm năng suất và chất lượng của củ. Nhiều nông dân gặp phải tình trạng tốn công chăm sóc trong thời gian dài mà khi thu hoạch củ bị lép lửng nhiều, không có giá trị kinh tế.
Ảnh hưởng của biến đổi khí hậu, điều kiện thời tiết bất lợi khiến cho nhiều loại sâu bệnh phát sinh và tấn công cây trồng. Một số loại sâu bệnh hại thường gặp trên cây đậu phộng như sâu xanh, sâu ăn tạp, sâu ăn lá, bệnh chết rũ cây con, gỉ sắt hại lá, thối thân, thối rễ…
Những hạn chế khi phun thuốc cho cây đậu phộng bằng phương pháp thủ công​Với công việc phun thuốc phòng trừ sâu bệnh, hình ảnh quen thuộc từ trước đến nay đó là người nông dân đèo bình thuốc trên lưng, đeo găng tay, khẩu trang, mặc áo mưa và lội trực tiếp xuống ruộng để phun. Phương pháp thủ công này tồn tại rất nhiều điểm hạn chế như:


Phương pháp lạc hậu, tốn thời gian, phun thuốc không đồng đều gây lãng phí thuốc, dễ thất thoát cây trồng do dẫm đạp trong quá trình lội ruộng để phun.
Ảnh hưởng tới sức khỏe do công việc nặng nhọc, độc hại do tiếp xúc với thuốc trừ sâu.
Tốn nhân công lao động: Phun thuốc bằng phương pháp thủ công rất tốn thời gian và tốn nhân công lao động. Trong khi đó hiện nay số lượng nhân công lao động ở nông thôn ngày càng ít đi bởi những người trẻ tuổi không còn mặn mà với công việc đồng áng, những người lao động ở nông thôn trong lĩnh vực nông nghiệp chủ yếu là những người lớn tuổi. Việc thuê nhân công phun thuốc gặp nhiều khó khăn.
Để giải quyết những vấn đề trên, việc sử dụng máy bay phun thuốc trừ sâu cho cây đậu phộng là giải pháp hiệu quả nhất hiện nay.
Máy bay phun thuốc trừ sâu không người lái là thiết bị điều khiển từ xa hoạt động bằng pin, có thể nâng được tải trọng lớn. Với công nghệ phun sương, hạt thuốc phun ra dưới dạng sương mù siêu nhỏ micromet, phun chính xác tới cm. Có khả năng phun thuốc ở mọi địa hình từ đồng bằng cho tới địa hình phức tạp như đồi núi dốc trên nhiều loại cây trồng khác nhau như đậu phộng, lúa, rau màu, cây ăn trái…
Máy bay phun thuốc có công suất rất lớn, giúp giải quyết triệt để tình trạng thiếu nhân công. Thời gian bay liên tục từ 15 – 25 phút, mỗi lần mang được từ khoảng từ 10 – 30 lít thuốc sâu mỗi lần cất cánh (tùy từng dòng máy). Sau khi đổ đầy thuốc vào bình, máy bay phun thuốc sẽ được điều khiển từ xa để tự động phun thuốc theo công nghệ phun sương. Độ rộng của vòi phun phủ đều.
Thực tế triển khai cho thấy, sử dụng máy bay không người lái để phun thuốc trừ sâu giúp tiết kiệm được 30% thuốc và 90% lượng nước, hiệu quả phòng trừ sâu bệnh cao, tiết kiệm đáng kể chi phí. Đặc biệt là người nông dân không phải vất vả, không phải tiếp xúc với hóa chất độc hại.
Lợi ích từ việc ứng dụng máy bay phun thuốc cho cây đậu phộng​Việc ứng dụng máy bay phun thuốc sâu cho cây đậu phộng sẽ giúp giải phóng sức lao động cho người nông dân, giải quyết bài toán thiếu lao động trong lĩnh vực nông nghiệp, tăng khả năng phòng trừ sâu bệnh, tăng năng suất và chất lượng nông sản khi thu hoạch, tiết kiệm chi phí.
Bên cạnh đó, việc ứng dụng mô hình phun thuốc bằng máy bay còn giúp bảo vệ môi trường, giảm thiểu độc hại cho người nông dân vì không phải trực tiếp phun thuốc bảo vệ thực vật trên đồng ruộng; nâng cao hiệu suất, hiệu quả lao động và giá trị kinh tế trên một diện tích đất canh tác.


----------

